# Looking for new drill/exercise ideas for class



## Shotokan Seishin (Sep 12, 2011)

For the instructors on this forum, what are some of your favorite drills to use in class? I'm trying to develop a good training program for university students and was just wondering what has worked for you? 

I'm looking for new ideas for drills/exercises to use in class to help develop fitness and build cardio in my students. I've seen lots of drills that use push-ups, jumping jacks etc, which are great and I will use these too, but I want to incorporate as much karate into the drills as possible.

Thanks!
UC


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 12, 2011)

Do you have prearranged sparring sets in your style?  If so, just string them together into a extended sequence.  No bowing or pausing after one side has defended.  Just reset quickly to a neutral position and have defender turn into attacker.  Ask the students to perform them fluidly with no breaks in flow and with speed and power.  This will be an excellent cardio workout done correctly.

Some karate systems have bunkai kumite sets which can be used in the same way for exercise.

Simple partner striking drills with using target pads can also make for a good workout if the intensity level is high.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 12, 2011)

Great suggestions above. You can get creative with some blocking drills also.


----------



## lma (Sep 15, 2011)

Good thing with older students is you can take your time. When I was younger we used to hate how much our instructor would go on and on. Now older and wiser I understand his view was we there to learn and be corrected. We should "practice" in our own time.


----------



## Shotokan Seishin (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks! I'll try the sparring sets sounds like a good drill to try. 

The ones I've done before get students to line up at either end of the dojo, with one partner at one and and the other at the far end of the dojo facing each other. Both groups sprint across the dojo to the opposite ends and then back to the center line. At the center line there is a focus pad. One partner picks up, holds the pad, while the other person performs a set number of punches or kicks, then they switch. The drill can be repeated with punches, kicks, elbow strikes etc. It's a good one to get the heart rate up and work out some of the kinks and daily stress a student might have.

I like to start the class off with some tougher physical drills. After everyone's well warmed up and worn out a bit I then get into the more technical part of class. I find they pay better attention this way and don't get bored by too much talk. Just my $.02 though 

UC


----------

